
KiloCore Pushes On-Chip Scale Limits with Killer Core - jcbeard
http://www.nextplatform.com/2016/08/26/kilocore-pushes-chip-scale-limits-killer-core/
======
jcbeard
With its built in thread-thread FIFO support, something like RaftLib
([http://www.raftlib.io](http://www.raftlib.io)) would likely rock on this.
Almost have it working on Parallella, initial results are pretty decent. Seems
far better than TLB/DRAM/potential page fault for every thread-thread FIFO
access.

